# السيارة اليابانيه تسير بالماء



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالماء 
السلام عليكم

انها براءة اختراع
لمخترع يابانى
استخدم نظيرة المحركات البخارية و نظرية عمل محركات الاحتراق الداخلى

للانتقال من الوقود التقليدي البترول ومشتقاته الملوثة للبيئة الى وقود نظيف لايلوث البيئة

لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

لانه ببساطة العادم هو بخار مار

وقد تم اختبار السيارة والسيرة بها لمدة عامين الى ان تم تسجيل برائة الاخترا له

وقال احد مديرى مكتب برائة الاختراعات باليابان

انه حلم يرواد الكثير ولكنه تحقق الان

الفكرة بسيطة وسهله

كيف ذالك

الاولاستخدم خزان للهيدروجين
سواء المسال او الناتج من تحليل الماء كهربيا

والكمية المطلوبه صغيرة نسبيا

الثانية انه يتم تاخير زمن رش الماء من الرشاشات = البخاخات
فى نظام الحقن للوقود

لانه عند اشتعال الهيدروجين يعطى حرارة تصل الى 4000 درجة مئوية

وهنا يتم رش الماء عليها فتحول الى بخار ويمدد بسرعه عالية جدا ويؤدى الى قدرة ضغط جبارة على سطح البستم

بالضافة الى المعجزة فى التبريد حيث ان البخار يمتص الحرارة ويعمل على تبريد المحرك من داخل السلندرات وليس من خارجها كما هو الحال فى كل محركات السيارات

والان الى بعض الصور وعليها الشرح
































الصور السابقة
الصورة الاولى

خزان وقود الماء بالسيارة لايزيد عن الخمس لترات ماء

سبحان الله تعالى الذى وضع بالماء تلك القوة الغريبة

الثانية

صورة السيارة الميكروباص اللتى يتم اعتماد براءة الاختراع عليها

الثالثة

تزويد الخزان بالماء فقط


----------



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

تابع الصور



مشاهدة سعيدة مع التكنولوجيا




New Car that run only on water no fuel !!


شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

روابط اخرى

نظرا لانها تتغير بسرعة

الروابط

http://www.youtube.com/user/hcollette


hcollette



وهنا تجربة اخرى لتشغيل محرك 8 سلندر على الماء فقط

وغازات العادم فقط بخار ماء
Can your V8 car run on water? YES see this for proof





hcollette August 20, 2008


=====


بعض الصور والشرح




هناسترى العادم مجرد بخار ماء

لاتلوث للبيئة











=هنا ترى برائة الاختراع بعد اعتماده










تري برائة الاختراع مكتوب عليها 1 لتر ماء وقد يكون جالون ماء لكل 700 كيلومتر










وان الوقود المستخدم هو الماء والهيدروجين فقط






مكتوب عليها الهيدروجين المضغوط
والماء


لميكروباص التجارب


----------



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

تابع الصور 









































الصورة لاولى

توضح دخول الهيدروجين مع الهواء فى دورة الشفط والكبس للبستم

كما هو الحال فى محركات اللتى تعمل بالكربراتير

الثانية


توضح حدوث الشرارة من شمعات الاحتراق

الثالثة توضح حدوث احتراق السريع جدا للهيدروجين

= حيث انه ينفجر ولا يشتعل مثل البنزين=

وقد اسفاد المخترع من تلك الخاصية الانفجارية للغازللحصول على زمن يقترب من الصفر
وحتى يستطيع رش الماء على هذا الحريق والبستم بالاعلى ليحصل على التبريد والكبس الازم للمحرك


تابع المشاركة التالية وستجد ان البستم مازال بالاعلى للتتعرف على الزمن الازم لتلك العمليات

=الصورة الاولى


ترى بها الماء وهو يتم حقنه الى داخل السلندر عقب الحرق للهيدروجين مباشرة وقبل نزول البستم لاسفل وبدء حركة الشوط

الثانية

توضح ان الماء يبداء فى التحول الى بخار الماء فى ظل درجات حرارة تصل الى 4000 درجة مئوية مما يتسبب فى تضخم حجمه الاى الالاف الاضعاف مما يتسبب
فى توليد قود وقدرة جبارة تعمل على دفع البستم لاسفل

الثالثة
اكتمال تحول الماء الى البخار الذى يعمل ذاتيا على امتصاص درجة الحرارة وتبريد المحرك من داخل السلندر

وهذا اول نوع من التريد الداخلى للمحرك والافضل على الاطلاق


----------



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

=الاولى

تبين حركة دوران المحرك

الثانية

تبين مدير مكتب الاختراعات وهو يوضح هذا الاكتشاف الجديد من نوعه
وانه كان حلم الكثيرين من السير بالماء فقط وهذا قد اصبح حقيقة الان بعد اعطاء برائة هذا الاختراع



الثالثة

للمخترع يقوم بتعبئة خزان الوقود ماء فقط
ماء الشرب









تابع الصور



الصورة الاولى


لحاوية التعبئة ومكتوب عليها باليابانى كلمة ماء

وبالانكليزية ماء

الثانية
لسيارة الاختبار ومكتوب عليها بيانات الوقو

الثالثة

مكتوب عليها بالعربي و اليابانى
ان خزان الهيدروجين يكفى للسير لمسافة 150 كيلومتر
وبسرعة 180 كيلومتر ساعه





انها اسلوب ونظرية جديدة لاستخدام الحرارة العالية جدا لاحتراق الهيدروجين ورش الماء عليها للتبريد والحصول على قوة دفع وقدرة جبارة لادارة محرك السيارة

الغريب هنا ان تلك المحركات لاتسخن لان التبريد بيعتمد على العادم بخار الماء الذى يبرد المحرك ذاتيا

وسبحان الله تعالى الذى جعل من الماء كل شئ حى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 فبراير 2009)

يعطيك العافية أخي الكريم .... جميل جدا فمنتدانا بدأ يجلب مبتدئين ليونكس جدد هههههههههه

فاسلوبك يشبه اسلوب الاخ مبتدئ ليونكس وهو اسلوب يشمل مواضيع رائعة وقوية

ننتظر مزيدكم ... شكرا


----------



## ahmad fetouh (22 فبراير 2010)

*الطاقة الجديدة*

الكلام ده جيد جدا لكن اود معرفة كيفية اخذ الطاقة من الماء (انا طالب) ياريت الرد


----------



## د حسين (23 فبراير 2010)

*عنوان خاطئ*

تحية طيبة هذه السيارة تسير بطاقة الهيدروجين وليس بالماء
أرجو التوضيح هل تقصد ان هذه السيارة تسير بالماء أي بالطاقة المجانية أم أن مستخدم هذه السيارة سيدفع ثمن الهيدروجين وماهي الكمية الللازمة من الهيدروجين للسير للمسافة المذكورة ؟... وشكرا


----------



## sole (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لقد قرأت الموضوع لكن رؤية الصور غير متاحة ولدي سؤال:
كيف يمكن ان يحترق الهيدروجين دون ان يضغط على المكبس (البيستون) قبل ان يرش الماء على المكبس؟


----------



## احب الهندسه 2012 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله القائل (( وقل رب زدني علما )) وقوله (( وما أوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا )) 
الموضوع بصراحه شدني كثير بس الصور ما هي موجوده اتمنى ان ترفعها مرة اخرى 
سلمت يمينك على الموضوع الرائع


----------

